

Perl 5.16 and Beyond - prog
http://www.slideshare.net/obrajesse/oscon-2011-perl-516-and-beyond

======
Mithaldu
Also available as PDF or text:

[http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10190786/oscon2011-perl5-16andbeyond...](http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10190786/oscon2011-perl5-16andbeyond.pdf)

[http://fsck.com/~jesse/tmp/2011-07-05/221c115e-a9cb-43fa-b94...](http://fsck.com/~jesse/tmp/2011-07-05/221c115e-a9cb-43fa-b949-6a58192e91e7/slides-
for-yapc-na)

